
Medical imaging radiation overdoses caused by UX defect - blasdel
http://modcult.org/read/2010/8/1/paging-donald-norman-dr-donald-norman?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+modcult+%28Modcult%29
======
delackner
Discussion of the original NYT article, posted on YC just a few hours ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1566369>

